# News story -ex K9 found emaciated



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Poor boy, at least he is recovering and hope he finds a great home.

Former Watsonville police dog seized after its found emaciated in former officer's backyard - Santa Cruz Sentinel


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

So sad. I wonder why he didn't have to give the dog to the PD when he was fired.


----------



## fast93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Reading that just pisses me off.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

fast93 said:


> Reading that just pisses me off.


We don't permit profanity, but yeah, it really does me too.

DFrost


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

CeCe said:


> So sad. I wonder why he didn't have to give the dog to the PD when he was fired.


Very sad. I'm asking the same thing. You've got to wonder too, if the ex-officer blamed the dog for his being fired...


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's the local ABC station's story about Ingo:
Former Watsonville police dog found neglected allegedly by his partner | abc7news.com

There is no mention of the ex-officer owner being fired from the PD in this one. But it does say the community raised over $7,000.00 to purchase the dog for the department awhile ago. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would love to tie this piece of (you know what) in my backyard and make him eat dirt and rocks.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> I would love to tie this piece of (you know what) in my backyard and make him eat dirt and rocks.


Can I help?


----------

